# Shelf full off bottles



## Oldihtractor (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a spot in my home office !! Enjoy


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 9, 2008)

And the other side... Need more room!!


----------



## woody (Nov 9, 2008)

Some nice bottles and jars in there.


----------



## glass man (Nov 9, 2008)

VERY NICE! JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Nov 9, 2008)

i really like that. nice.....[]


----------



## Delta Digger (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice display..Would like to see a close up of that *Cobalt blue* one...I have a few local milks..Are yours local??


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2008)

Delta    They are all local milks with in 30 miles of our farm in South Jersey As well as some from the area I grew up in about 90 miles away.. Have about 400 milks total all New Jersey.

  As for the Cobalt bottle It reads P.Conway Bottler Philada  with a mold inperfection on the front and No* hunter st  & 108Filbert st Mineralwaters on the back.  Enjoy   John


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2008)

front view


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2008)

Rear view It is pontiled also.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice cobalt!  Thank you.


----------



## Delta Digger (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the close up..very nice...


----------



## ktbi (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice...Very nice!!  I don't have any milks (by design) but enjoy looking at them and their history.  Would love to spend some time looking through yours.....thnks....Ron


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 11, 2008)

A few milks with embossed cows heads some of my fav's  I like bottles with embossings other than just words..  

       They kinda cover a 60 mile path from south to north  the Rio Grande bottle being the southern most in Cape may co. NJ
       Then the Newkirk in Bridgeton, Cumberland co. NJ

       Then the Workmans  Moorestown, camden co. NJ


----------



## madman (Nov 11, 2008)

very cool dont see much from jersey  thanks for sharing love the sodas and poisons also! mike


----------

